# ipad picture to computer



## ICouldUseSomeHelp (Aug 2, 2017)

so i livestream sports stuff off an ipad from wirecast onto youtube. some kids have been asking me to get a scoreboard onto the stream and im like ok how and they said obs. i know how to use obs but we dont use it to livestream, but we could. how would we get the picture from the ipad (as in the game) onto the laptop? i have looked it up and found an answer but it didnt work. i want to hear it from someone who can specifically be talking to me, and thats why i came here.
thank you for your time


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

What about this product?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Question... why go from your Ipad to computer? Why not do what you need to from the computer?


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp (Aug 2, 2017)

because the camera we use to livestream is the ipad. it just is, and its not really my call to get another new camera that would solve the problem. i have to work with what i have now and its annoying but it is what it is
regarding that product, i do not want to purchase something that isnt really that important. i would like to be able to solve this problem without spending any money


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok. What about storing the livestream on your iPad, Then downloading to YouTube?


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp (Aug 2, 2017)

iff i understand correctly, you are saying that we record the game and then upload it onto youtube. not trying to be mean but that defeats the whole purpose of us livestreaming in the first place. we livestream so people can watch the games live; not later
if i misinterpreted what you said, can you try explaining again? im not the brightest


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

You’re just fine!! This is a site for helping people.

It’s just me... I’m having difficulty understanding your situation. So please be patient with me.

So you’re recording a live video on your iPad. Correct? 

If correct, are you saving that video to the IPad? Or, are you wanting to somehow stream real-time what is being viewed on the iPad camera straight to the computer?

Are you wanting this video to be displayed real time on the computer, or just stored there?

Just trying to understand.


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp (Aug 2, 2017)

ok so:
correct, we are recording a live video from the ipad onto youtube. we are not saving the video on the ipad, it is only saved on youtube. we want to somehow stream real-time what is being viewed on the ipad, which in this case is a sporting event, but i would like to somehow make it a 'scene' on either obs or wirecast, it does not matter which. the video is to be displayed real time on youtube


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe you will be needing a multiple HDMI connector into your main computer to connect you ipad or other devices into it.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

The Mirroring360 app I mentioned in my previous post costs $12. Are you saying you'd rather spend your time scratching around and not getting anywhere, rather than spend $12? That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It's way past time for you to explain what's being attempted here. Who owns the rights to the sporting event? Do you have written permission from that owner to stream it live, or even later, to YouTube or anywhere else?


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp (Aug 2, 2017)

would this work going from the ipad to a dell computer?
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT207806


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have not yet responded to post #11. As long as those questions are unanswered almost no one is going to be reckless and continue with advice.


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp (Aug 2, 2017)

sorry
i am the one who is in charge and i have permission to do pretty much anything and yes i am the owner


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry, I am even more confused now. I'll defer to Brad, who probably understands this better than I do.

In post #4 you included the phrase "its not really my call" but now you are "in charge" and "the owner." Sounds a bit contradictory to me.

What are these sporting events?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

ICouldUseSomeHelp, first, I am still not clear on what you are wanting to do here. You're watching some event and you want to have that video (from your Ipad) go to a computer. Why? What are you trying to accomplish? Note: I'm not criticizing nor judging what you are doing. I am in a fog here. If you need to, draw it out, label, and post that picture here.

lochlomonder recommended a product for you in Post #2; in post #4 you stated you didn't want to spend any money; and then in Post #12, ask us about a product you would have to purchase. Are you willing to spend money to make this happen or not?

What kind of project/endeavor is this?

Also, I think Terry's questions in Post#15 need to be answered also. You have had four people trying to help here. We simply need a better idea of what is going on.


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp (Aug 2, 2017)

Im not sure when i said its not really my call. it is my call so yeah sorry


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp (Aug 2, 2017)

basketball and hockey games at my high school. the school has put me in charge of all livestreams that take place at the school.
sorry, but what does that have to do with anything?
(i will not be able to respond until Saturday night at 5;30pm est so just a heads up for why i wont respond if you say something


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp (Aug 2, 2017)

ok so to clear things up:
We have an ipad. it has wirecast. we livestream from that ipad onto youtube. we also have wirecast on a dell laptop. 

on wirecast, you can have different "shots". for example, the "integrated webcam". i want to know if there is any way to have the ipad screen go to the computer to be one of the "shots". that is all


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

ICouldUseSomeHelp said:


> basketball and hockey games at my high school. the school has put me in charge of all livestreams that take place at the school.
> sorry, but what does that have to do with anything?
> (i will not be able to respond until Saturday night at 5;30pm est so just a heads up for why i wont respond if you say something


I hear what you're saying. But... it is important. In general if it's something where an individual doesn't have permission, we don't help. This could be .dst conversions, music copying, etc. Too, I'm not an expert, but I think you have to be careful filming people under 18 without permission.

That's why it matters.


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp (Aug 2, 2017)

ah yeah so i understand about why it matters and all... we actually need to get permission from the other school we play in basketball if we can livestream it- however that is only for our middle school. for the high school, permission is not needed. im not sure if this was clear or not but i have been doing these livestreams for 3 years now. i am just trying to make it better and better for my audience before i graduate and cant help anymore


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp (Aug 2, 2017)

so now that that is clear, what can i do to solve my problem?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

For starters, re-read the options which have been suggested already.


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp (Aug 2, 2017)

that was a good idea...

"Maybe you will be needing a multiple HDMI connector into your main computer to connect you ipad or other devices into it." 
i think this is what i want to do; so how exactly would i go about it?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok... 
So you have an Ipad in your hand. This device records live video of a game using Livestream. That data is currently streaming to the Live Stream cloud server. Correct? What kind of subscription are you paying for the LiveStream? How do people access this LiveStream data?

Now, you want to record a second video stream of the scoreboard at the same time as the first stream. Correct? And you are asking should you use OBS to record the second stream. If your 1 ipad is recording the game, what do you intend to use to record the scoreboard?


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp (Aug 2, 2017)

the beginning of that is wrong
the live stream data goes straight to YouTube. We use Wirecast on the iPad and it streams the sports games straight to Youtube.

there are two things i want to do regarding the second half: one- we have wirecast on a laptop, and we have a device that could connect a camcorder, for example, to the computer, and on the computer, there is an option for different scenes, for example, the webcam, and a camcorder when it is connected through the hdmi to the computer, which is what we used to do last year. on Wirecast, you can go, for example, back and forth between different scenes like from the webcam to a picture of whatever to the camcorder and so forth. i have possibly found something that might be able to work. it is called an Apple USB-C Digital AV Multiport Adapter. if i have one end in the ipad, will i be able to have the hdmi end into the computer?

*honestly, the last part that i just said did not really make any sense. i need to be with our equipment and take some time to actually figure out what i need and what i dont need. i need to talk to a tech advisor at the school and see if they can help me. i really do not know what i need or want anymore and dont even remember what i was originally asking.
i will be with the stuff tomorrow. i will figure out what i need and need to do and if i still need help i will come back here.
otherwise, i would like to thank all of you for attempting to help me and giving me good advice with what i should do, even if it didnt help. i can be very stubborn and especially confusing when it comes to me needing tech help. anyways, thank you.
M.*


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

ICouldUseSomeHelp said:


> the beginning of that is wrong
> the live stream data goes straight to YouTube. We use Wirecast on the iPad and it streams the sports games straight to Youtube.
> 
> there are two things i want to do regarding the second half: one- we have wirecast on a laptop, and we have a device that could connect a camcorder, for example, to the computer, and on the computer, there is an option for different scenes, for example, the webcam, and a camcorder when it is connected through the hdmi to the computer, which is what we used to do last year. on Wirecast, you can go, for example, back and forth between different scenes like from the webcam to a picture of whatever to the camcorder and so forth. i have possibly found something that might be able to work. it is called an Apple USB-C Digital AV Multiport Adapter. if i have one end in the ipad, will i be able to have the hdmi end into the computer?
> ...


But you were courteous and polite about it the whole time. For that, I am appreciative. 

The tech advisor at the school is your best bet. Plus, they know what can be recorded and not recorded.

Let us know if you need anything else. Once you get a solution, please let us know and click on the green "marked solved" at the top right of this thread.


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp (Aug 2, 2017)

ok, will do


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp (Aug 2, 2017)

would this work? the usb end of the hdmi cable (i have a capture card) would be going into a dell, if it makes a difference

(for an ipad)


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp (Aug 2, 2017)

hello people,

long story short, i went to best buy, and they said that what i was trying to do was not possible. thank you all for trying to help me though, much appreciated


----------

